# need some advice please. water temps



## 0949er (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey guys how are you? I live in Charlotte NC. I have a quick question about my tank.

I am setting up a 50 gallon tank in my room on top of a dresser. I set the tank up last night with the temperature going into the night was ~82. Well, this morning the thermometer on the side of the tank reads about 88 degrees now (as does a actual thermometer I place into the water)

It is possible the heater was on over night, and I have since unplugged it and am going to wait another full 24hrs before taking another temp reading. 

In the meantime, I would like to know a few facts about water temperature for fresh water aquariums. What is "safe"? and what isnt? I have read that most tanks are best keep at 76-78 degrees. Is a tank of 82 degrees too hot? I dont want to spend a fortune on a setup if the water temperature itself is going to be the limiting factor in my aquarium. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

well it really depends on what the fish are usually in, but like i have bullheads and while researching them i came across the fact that most freshwater fish like a 75-85 degree temperature...my bullhead lives at 78 degrees steadily and hes more active than in colder water
-some tropical freshwater fish need a higher temperature so if you cant get it to where the native species like it, then check into some tropical fish...they are not much harder than regular native species...ask your local aquarium store your average water temperature and see if they suggest any certain types of fish for your tank...also is your tank by a heat vent? is it in direct sunlight? or is it near a wall that gets heat throughtout the day from sunlight?


----------



## 0949er (Jul 16, 2010)

the tank itself is in the corner of the room surrounded on two sides by walls. It gets mildly hotter in this corner, as it is the far corner of the apt. I went to the pet place by my apartment and their water was about 85 degrees so I am going to thing that If my temps stay at max 85-86 during the day, and 82 at night (4 degree fluctuation is ok for fish right? im sure they encounter more drastic changes in the wild right?


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

Thats fine, naturally water fluxuates between night and day so this will be great...good luck


----------

